# Mud Bogging



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like to do it, but I hate to clean up afterwards, so I just dont do it.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like to do it, but I hate to clean up afterwards, so I just dont do it.


After every rain i went out and did some muddin. Every time i almsot got stuck out in the middle of nowhere, but today i had to clean it up so it is sparkling clean.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes -- Thats ******* entertainment right there.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, in the spring when all the snow comes of the hills I take my 4-wheeler out for a spin and usually get it stuck, then I have to go get the tractor to get the 4-wheeler out and the tractor will get stuck, then I will have to go back again and get the other tractor to pull the stuck tractor out and then thats when I can Just barely get the stuck tractor out, but the 4-wheeler is still stuck so I'm just out of luck and till the mud dries.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to on my 4 wheeler and ill be 16 in July so the first day I get my license I will probably go off roading. I have a jeep cherokee that has a 4inch skyjacker on it now and im gonna put another 2 inches on her then im gonna get some new tires. I am still debating on tires but I will probably go with Hankook Dynapro m/t's.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

don't get Hankook's get either BF's or Bridgestone/Firestone ATs


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont like Dynapros because I feel that they dont have as much traction as say BF Goodrich Mud terrain(both types) or Maxxis Bighorns. Ive driven all 4 of these on mud and thought that the Hankock dynapros were the worst but they were all diffent trucks and I never drove on other terrain to compare.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Why not the hankooks? They last forever, there reasonably priced, and they perform well. I do like a few other tires they are just to expensive like super swamper iroks, pro comp mud terrain, nitto terra grapler mud terrain, and aren't bfgoodrich mud terrain km2's expensive I can't remember.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Everyone to their own. I know a few guys who swear by them, although I personally dont like them. One thing Ive noticed is that they outlast other tires when running with low tire pressure(when going on trails and such). About how much do they go for in Arkansas?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Generals


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I think I have decided on BFGoodrich mud terrian km2's in 33/10.50/15!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Good choice, if its really what you want. Just make sure you like them, nothing worse than driving something you dont like. Trust me.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im sure I will like the BFG's I mean why not?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cant go wrong with BFs


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just don't buy them dry rot pieces of crap Michelins


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I meant the looks. I hate driving the tires i have now on my truck because I bought the cheapest and they get rock stuck in the treads and I hate the look of the treads


muzzyman1212 said:


> Im sure I will like the BFG's I mean why not?


----------

